# Best Polo for DTG's



## shannon (Dec 7, 2006)

What is the best polo shirt for digital printing. I have colors from ash to black. I will be using a white underbase. My customer has no preference as to 50/50 or 100%. As long as the print is perfect. 
Thanks.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Use the 100% cotton ones.

Andy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hopefully someone here can confirm, but I would think that staying away from the "pique knit" polos would be good because of the texture?

I know there are a few "jersey knit" polos that have the same material as t-shirts, which seems like they would be good for DTG printing.

Although I think customers may consider pique knit better quality, I'm not sure they would be the best match for DTG printing.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

You're right, Rodney. Printing without an underbase on pique polos turns out fine -- you just have the texture showing through. But for printing with an underbase or when you don't want the texture to show, 100% cotton jersey knit works best.

-Alex


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

50/50 worked out great for me, I kinda liked feel better


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

MrBigJack-

I just PM'd you about your experience with the 50/50 .. How did it work? was it jersey knit or pique?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Emailed ya but was jersey and printed just fine


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I never got email.. can you email again..


[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I tell you just on here realli quick ( I think having isue with email) : )

I had pretty good luck with Gildan 8800 got on sale today too for under $3 and it comes in a ton of colors

Hope this helps and give me a call if you have anyother questions on printing on polo ( they can be tricky)

207 351 0251 Sean


----------



## Yuvaraj (Feb 5, 2015)

My choice is 100% cotton. Because it gives comfortable while wearing ..


----------

